# have a 585 might buy a 595???



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

love my 08 585, best bike i have ever owned. i have a cannondale system six as well that i do not enjoy nearly as much, sans i never really ride it much. i ust found a 2008 595 ultra for a really good price. im thinking of buying it a piecing out the cannondale. do you guys think the ride will be to close to the 585 i own aready? they sure look a like! would love your guys thoughts, especially the ones who have ridden both frames.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

I have both. Bought a Large 595 Origin. Loved it but hated to take it out in the rain or commute on it to work. But it got so that I didn't want to commute on my old Specialized Roubaix.

So, I picked up an XL '07 585 Origin frameset on clearance and built it up the same way right down to the same tires except for a shorter stem on the 585. I wanted the longer head tube of the XL for a slightly more upright position for commuting and longer rides. I can't say there is much of a difference in performance except I think I may climb slightly better on the 595. But that may just be the feel of the smaller frame. Be advised I do use a saddle with some padding. Supposedly that Integrated Seat Post on the 595 will provide a smoother ride. 

If I had to have only one it would be the 585. I don't find the ISP to be important. It's like a solution for a non-existent problem. Also, I had a warranty replacement on my original 595 because of a crack either in the paint or carbon of the ISP. 

Have you taken a 595 for a test ride? Does the one you are considering come with a new warranty?

I doubt that you'll find an increase in performance anything like the difference between your 585 and your Cannondale.


----------

